# Ratty Dressup =]



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

So my friend was over, and we had my rats out. and i decieded to dress them up.

Duchess is the one in the picture


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: I wanna put my boys in pretty dresses!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

DO IT! that dress is from a barbie, i had to widen arm holes and slit the back. 

i wanna see the boys in a dress!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

scary!!! i would have though they would have scratched my eyes out if i did that...i know my cats do...lol


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh that's cruel! I'd laugh so hard though. So very hard.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol'd. That's ridiculous, but I love it


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

with her nose up like that i can't help but be reminded on the jaws movie... :lol: so sweet! i wonder if any of mine would let me do something like to them.... *plots different fashion shows*


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

You must have very understanding rats. The only one of mine that would hold still for long enough would be Camel, my hairless dumbo male... wouldn't that be a sight!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

lmao, that's so cute. xD


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

It wasnt easy. Many attempts for the picture...but you know, i find it fun to torture her in that way...so more pictures will come soon. muahaha


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha Ha cute! :lol:


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I got bored and found some clothing pieces so i took more pictures.



Heres Duch.


























Yogie Time for participating!





And i wannna see pictures of other rats dressed up. I cant be the only crazy one.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

That is SOOOO cute!!! ^.^ She looks mad in the second one...


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I got one of Misty dressed up for Halloween last year!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

That hat is absolutely divine!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks stAR, i knew i wasnt the only one dressin up rats


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol! Just priceless


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

if i had barbie clothes i'd dress up the neighbors rat for ya..... she would be sooooo cute tooo...she's still little, even thought she'll be 5 months on november 2nd


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i know this might not qualify as TRUE rat dress up but i had to share this ...i did it yesterday


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Awie a hawaiian (sp) ratty! How adorable these all are!


----------

